# Competing this weekend



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm off to Manchester this weekend to compete in the BNBF Finals. Fellow Extremist and DFAC Pro David Hannah will be taking part in the Grand Prix for £1500. I can't wait it's sure to be a great show, I'm looking forward to seeing the improvements I've made in my physique from another year of heavy lifting in the offseason. I should be in the middleweight/heavyweight division depending on how things work out on the day, the BNBF normally determines the cut off s based on where the competitors fall. Slightly lighter at this point compared to last year I was 80.3kg this morning but I'd say I was sharper than last year. Closer to replicating what I managed at the Worlds last year. If any of our members are considering coming along feel free to introduce yourself and have a chat. I'll do my best if my heads not pickled!

Whatever happens I just want to give a massive thanks to my sponsor Extreme Nutrition for all the support they've given me down the years. I've been with extreme for 7 years now and while many athletes have come and gone, I'm proud to be associated with a company who cares about there athletes, products and the sport, consistently innovating instead of just focusing on the bottom line.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Good luck with the comp


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Best of luck, look forward to pics too.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck Mushy, not that luck will come into it.

You forgot to name the DFAC pro.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

My bad it's Davy Hannah of course! I'll edit it just now.


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good Luck Andy, hope all goes as planned mate.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck buddy!! Go Smash it!!!


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

Good luck mate im sure u will do well!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Good luck mate I'm sure you'll do well Andy.....


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I may well see you there Andy


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

All the best Andy.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hope all goes well Andy.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gd luck buddy!!!


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

2013 Men's Heavyweight - sponsored by Garnell Nutrition

1. Andrew Chappell

2. Ali Stewart

3. Shane Raymond

4. Rob Mason

5. Daniel Awolola

From the BNBF FB page

Mate what can I say !!  MIAMI !!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuuk me a win at heavyweight, well fcuking done dude!!!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes well done Andy, spotted him a couple of times off stage but he was looking busy so didn't stop him. Yes very good standard line up, he just unfortunately didn't have everything Rob Waterhouse (middleweight) who took the overall did. Andy looked amazing but Rob even more so. Can't grumble at that really.

Very good show. Extreme's Kelly Freeman took 1st Place Women's Physique.

I'm hoping to compete with BNBF next year, I have been to their Northern Qualifier twice but this was my first British. I like to check out the shows I think I might do!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done to Mushy and Kelly, both of them never fail to turn up at their best.

You next year Rose!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks folks, I'm fairly happy with how it all went taking the heavyweight title and becoming a British champion for a 4th time is no mean feat. Ultimately though it was the overall title I was after and sadly on this occasion I wasn't quite as sharp as I needed to be. More size than last year but not as sharp as I was at the Worlds in Miami last year. Robert Waterhouse brought his A game and the title was well deserved. My tickets booked and I'm back on my diet ready prepping for the worlds in 6 weeks. No excuses for not bringing it with another chance to win a Pro card.

I'll get some photos up when they are available.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fantastic mate. Well done :first:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

think positive andy, youre a 4x i said 4x british champ 

coulda been in the middle weight class and missed out..

bloody amazing progress over the years starting out as lightweight and going up the weights..

i reckon being a heavyweight camp AND overall will be like the icing on the cake..


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Just wanted to say a massive thanks to Extreme Nutrition for their continuing support this year, having a top supplement company sponsor me has been a huge help and i'm hoping that I can repay them by finishing one place higher than I did last year and winning the World Championships in Miami on Nov 2nd. Although only half way through my contest prep for Miami I decided to accompany fellow Extremist, Andrew Chappell down to Manchester on September 15th and take my place in the lineup for the British Grand Prix. Although I didn't make top 4 it was very worthwhile taking part and think that i'm where I need to be as far as being ready for the "Worlds" is concerned. Meanwhile Andy was winning his class and will be attempting to gain his Pro card when he takes his place among the top Amatuers in the world on the Miami stage, a big well done Andy, you looked great and Hopefully we can make it a memorable double for Extreme athletes in a few weeks time


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Can't believe i missed this thread. 

Awesome result Andy, Congratulations


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheers Neil, I'm a bit annoyed with myself that I didn't manage to take the overall title. I needed to be a little sharper, which means probably a few lbs lighter and I could of maybe took it. Hats off though to Robert he brought his A game. On to Miami now as Davy says, to represent Extreme at the DFAC Worlds. Looking forward to it and seeing what improvements I can bring in 5 weeks time. My fingers will be crossed for Davy, he looked sick last year in the masters so here's hoping he can go one better this time and take the gold.

Here's a couple of shots I got from the show.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

good luck mate.


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Andy,

when you in Perth again, I usually get up there on Friday's if I can. Got booked for Miami at the weekend so all systems go !!

i'm pleased with how much condition has improved over last couple of weeks so here's hoping we can make it a double for

Extreme this year, hope to catch up before we fly out, be good to see the improvements you've made since the British Championships mate


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Davy,

I'm down this Thursday actually, maybe we should hook up for a session at somepoint before we head off to Miami and keep it Extreme! I'm sure you're looking pretty sick now!


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Andy

couldn't make it last night, i'm actually training at Body Acadamy this afternoon, have heard your condition is getting even better every week now.

I'm pretty happy where I am condition wise at the moment, really looking forward to getting out there and getting on stage again, and yeh hopefuly we can

make it to gym at same time/day before Miami and get a workout together


----------

